

Twitter-proxy: Any Interest? - alaskamiller
http://assetbar.wordpress.com/2008/02/08/twitter-proxy-any-interest/

======
bayareaguy
The proxy is probably a good idea but I don't think the problem is as hard as
it sounds, especially if you can relax the latency and/or message ordering
requirements. If you build a hierarchy of queues and are smart about using
reference counts you won't have nearly as many reads and writes as the article
indicates.

Tibco and others have been doing this sort of thing for 20 years (only they
call it Subject Based Addressing) for pretty demanding customers.

------
DarrenStuart
not really but a good read I never really thought about how many reads and
writes there were. However I suspect that twitter profile pages and user pages
do not hit the database much and most likely store the data for these pages as
xml.

~~~
alaskamiller
i thought the pearl was the hypothesizing of the twitter architecture. i mean,
it's not really brand new and earth shattering, but i thought it was
interesting.

